# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Cultura de corais

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde

Numa altura em que muito se fala de proteger a natureza, aquecimento global, mudanças climáticas, proíbe-se isto e aquilo ... blá blá blá ... vamos ver como realmente se protege a natureza. É conhecendo, cultivando, criando, que se aprende a respeitar e se promove a protecção. Neste tópico irei procurar colocar vídeos e imagens que for encontrando sobre o tema e sugiro que façam o mesmo dando assim a vossa contribuição. 






















Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bom tópico! Dá gosto ver esses vídeos

Aqui fica a minha contribuição:

----------

